# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى .. (مدينة طبريا)

## هدوء عاصف

لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى 
(مدينة طبريا)  


 







 







تاريخ المدينة: 
بناها الإمبراطور الروماني هيردوس انتيباس فوق موقع قرية رقة الكنعانية عام 20 ق.م. ثم زودها بالمياه من خلال قناة يبلغ طولها 9 أميال.
وهي تمتد من الشمال إلى الجنوب بين الساحل الغربي للبحيرة والسفوح الشرقية لجبل اللوزات. وتقع بين أقضية صفد وعكا والناصرة وبيسان. على انخفاض 200م تحت سطح البحر. 


 
صورة من على متن قارب تظهر فيها منطقة ام قيس في الاردن على الجانب الآخر 


 
احدى منتجعات مدينة طبريا 





شهدت طبرية مثل مدن فلسطين الأخرى، كل الغزاة الذين مروا على احتلال فلسطين، وقد قاومتهم بكل بسالة حتى استطاعت دحرهم، كما سوف تدحر الاحتلال الصهيوني.
لقد احتلها البريطانيون بتاريخ 25/9/1918م، بعد انتصارهم في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
ومن أبرز أحداث تلك الفترة اشتراك الطبريون مع اخوانهم في سائر الوطن في ثورة البراق عام 1919م، وثورة القسام 1935م، والثورة الكبرى عام 1936-1939م. حيث تمكن المناضلون البواسل من السيطرة على المدينة في خمس ساعات كاملة بتاريخ 3/10/1938م. كما اشتركوا في الإضراب الكبير. ومظاهرات تشرين الثاني عام 1947 ضد قرار التقسيم. 



 




وقد حاولت المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة احتلال المدينة بتاريخ 15/4/1948. أي قبل انسحاب القوات البريطانية عن فلسطين، إلا أن المقاومة الشديدة دفاعاً عن المدينة. جعلتهم يتراجعون، ولكن مع مساندة الجيش والبوليس البريطاني استطاعت احتلالها في 19/4/1948، وبهذا سقطت طبرية في يد الاحتلال الصهيوني، الذي شرد بعض أهلها، وأخذ في النهب والتدمير. 



 
منظر من بحيرة طبريا العذبة 






تبلغ مساحة قضا طبرية (440969) دونماً.
وتبلغ مساحة أراضي مدينة طبرية (12624) دونماً.
وقُدر عدد سكان قضاء طبرية في عام 1922 (20721) نسمة، وفي عام 1945 (39200) نسمة.
وقُدر عدد سكان مدينة طبريا في عام 1922 حوالي (6950) نسمة، وفي عام 1945 حوالي (1131) نسمة. 



 
احد المساجد المغتصبة في المدينة 




 
منظر في المدينة يظهر البيوت المغتصبة التي طرد اهلها منها ايام النكبة 




صورة واسعة للمدينة تظهر كامل بحيرة طبريا ومناطق الجولان وام قيس
اضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة 




تُعتبر طبرية ذات موقع أثري تحتوي على العديد من المعالم الأثرية التاريخية من عصور مختلفة، ومن أهم هذه المعالم: قلعة الحمام، وحمامات طبرية، والسور، وحصن معون، وغيرها. 


 
منظر عام في المدينة المغتصبة 


 
منظر عام في المدينة المغتصبة 







الموقع والتسمية: 
تقع مدينة طبريا في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي لفلسطين وهي قائمة على شاطئ بحيرة طبريا الغربي، وقد شكل موقع طبريا منذ إنشائها مركزا تجاريا وعسكرياً وسياحياً هاماً، فطبريا تقع على الطريق التجاري الذي يبدأ من دمشق وطبريا واللجون وقلنسوة واللد واسدود وغزة ورفح وسيناء فمصر، وكانت العملة الطبرانية هي العملة المتداولة عند عرب الجاهلية، واستمرت حتى جاء خالد بن الوليد وأمر بضرب النقود الإسلامية وكذلك وجود الحمامات في العهد الروماني زاد من أهمية موقع طبريا . 
وقد أطلق الحاكم الروماني هيروديوس انتيباس اسم طبريا على المدينة إكراما للامبراطور الروماني طيباريوس بعد أن بنيت هذه المدينة في عهده في القرن الأول الميلادي. 



 
منظر عام للمدينة رائع جدا 


 
مسجد الزيداني المغتصب.. 







السكان والنشاط الاقتصادي: 
بلغ عدد سكان مدينة طبريا حسب تعداد 1922 نحو 6950 نسمة منهم 64% من اليهود ارتفع عدد السكان حسب تعداد 1931 إلى 8601 نسمة إلا أن نسبة اليهود قد انخفضت لتصل إلى 47% من مجموع السكان. 
وقد قدر عدد سكانها عام 1945 بـ 11310 نسمة نصفهم تقريباً من اليهود، ونلاحظ هنا تزايد عدد اليهود في مدينة طبريا وهذا يرجع إلى أن مدينة طبريا تعتبر من أولى المناطق التي تدفقت عليها موجات الهجرة اليهودية لدرجة أن نسبتها بلغت في الفترة من 1922 –1931 إلى 6% سنوياً من مجموع السكان. 
وفي عام 1948 وبعد النكبة انخفض عدد سكان المدينة ليصل إلى 5522، وصل عدد سكانها من اليهود إلى 23000 نسمة عام 1971.  

 
منظر للمنطقة الشمالية الشرقية في الربيع 


 
منطقة برادايس 




وقد مارست طبريا العديد من الوظائف الاقتصادية منها : 
* الزراعة : التي اعتمد عليها السكان منذ القدم فزرعت الحبوب والحمضيات والموز والخضراوات مستفيدة من وفرة المياه وخصوبة التربة إلا أن النشاط الأهم هو: 
صيد الأسماك: وتشكل بحيرة طبريا إحدى البيئات الرئيسية للأسماك في فلسطين، حيث تنتمي أسماكها إلى فئة اسماك المياه العذبة، تصل مساحته البحيرة الى 168.6 كيلومتر مربع، وأشهر أنواع السمك في البحيرة، البلطي ، الشبوط، الذيللي الأخضر ، البلطي الجليلي والكركور الأحمر، وأهم مراكز الصيد هي الشواطئ الشمالية الغربية والشواطئ الشرقية للبحيرة وكان معظم الصيادين من العرب الفلسطينيين الذين بلغ عددهم حوالي 200 صياد.  


 
منظر في البلدة القديمة 


 
منظر بحري للمدينة 





* السياحة: ولبحيرة طبريا أهمية سياحية، فهي توفر بيئة تجذب السياح، حيث جمال الطبيعية من السهول الخضراء والأودية الخانقية والجروف والمنحدرات الجبلية، وتعتبر مدينة طبريا من المشافي الجيدة لدفء مناخها الشتوي وقرب حماماتها منها وكثرة المواقع الأثرية فيها. 


 
سور المدينة القديمة 


 
منظر في احدى شوارع المدينة 





اعلام المدينة:  
وينسب إلى مدينة طبرية : 
1. معاوية بن عبيد الله بن يسار (718 – 786م) كان كاتباً ووزيراً للخليفة المهدي والد هارون الرشيد . 
2. موسى أبي العلاء الطبراني شاعر وكاتب برز في القرن السادس الهجري . 
3. الشيخ محمد الطبري ، مفتي طبرية في القرن الثالث الهجري . 
4. الشيخ عبد اللطيف الفاهوم الأزهري قاضي طبرية. 
5. سليمان بن احمد الطبراني " 260 – 360 هـ" – "873 – 971 م " وهو من اهل الحديث والتصوف.  



 
منظر للجانب البحري للمدينة 







مدينة طبريا عبر الشبكة: 

صور المدينة ويحتوي على صور نادرة 
صور الاقمار الصناعية 
خرائط لفلسطين 
تاريخ شفوي يرويه اناس طردوا من اراضيهم بعد النكبة













*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:*


*0 مدينة حيفــــــــــــا*
*0 مدينة النـــــــاصرة*
*0 مدينة عكـــــــــــــا*
*0 مدينة يـــــــــــافــا*0 مدينة صفـــــــــــد

----------


## تاج النساء

حلوين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حلوين


 


شكرا على مرورك اهلا وسهلا  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
[align=center][/align]








[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


بحيرة طبريــــــــــا عروس الجليل وملكة المروج الشمالية  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 















شواطيء طبريا الساحرة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ما اجمل طبريا ..
رووووووووووووعة حماده  ما شاء الله ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ما اجمل طبريا ..
> رووووووووووووعة حماده ما شاء الله ..


 
 
اهلا شذى نورتينا والله  :Smile: 


طبريا احلى بكتير من لما كنا نشوفها من ام قيس ..


الله يرجعلنا هالبلاد على إيدين الأبطال ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اهلا شذى نورتينا والله  
> 
> طبريا احلى بكتير من لما كنا نشوفها من ام قيس .. 
> 
> 
> الله يرجعلنا هالبلاد على إيدين الأبطال ..


امين يا رب ..
لما كنا ننزل على ام قيس لازم نشوفها ولما نشوفها بنزعل ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اللهم فك اسر فلسطيننـــــــا ....
لنعيش سحرها على ارض الواقع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


حوّلوا مساجدها الى آثار!!

ويُمنع زيارتها  :Eh S(14): 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
الله يسلم هالإيدين يا شذى  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الغصون

لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة!! .. تعريف مميز بمدينة طبريا  .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصور ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

